# Priory Hall: Residents offered deal



## hfp (10 Oct 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24441349


----------



## shesells (11 Oct 2013)

It's good news for the residents but not so good for the rest of us property owners in negative equity whose taxes will go to fund some of this. I'm pretty fed up of being punished for due diligence.


----------



## Sunny (18 Oct 2013)

shesells said:


> It's good news for the residents but not so good for the rest of us property owners in negative equity whose taxes will go to fund some of this. I'm pretty fed up of being punished for due diligence.



Seriously? You specifically got your apartment examined for pyrite? Are you sure you aren't just like the rest of us. That is lucky.


----------



## TommyB (18 Oct 2013)

Pyrite and Priory Hall are separate issues. Both could have been avoided by not buying new builds.


----------

